# Temporizador al poner contacto para que enciendan las luces



## pepe alarmas (Ago 26, 2008)

hola colegas queria saber que tipo de temporizador habria que diseñar para que cuando encienda el motor transcurrido los 30 segundos se enciendan las luces bajas (reglamentarias) y queden encendidas y al apagar el motor se apaguen , esto evitaria consumo cuando enciendo el motor , pudiendo demorar el encendido de las lucesy  evitando haci de quedarme sin bateria.
desde ya gracias


----------



## snowboard (Ago 26, 2008)

Comprate un relé de tiempo, por ejemplo:
http://www.findernet.com/es/products/profiles.php?serie=80


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 24, 2008)

pepe alarmas dijo:
			
		

> esto evitaria consumo cuando enciendo el motor , pudiendo demorar el encendido de las lucesy  evitando haci de quedarme sin bateria


Por prender las luces y poner el auto en marcha al mismo tiempo NO TE VAS A QUEDAR SIN BATERIA


----------



## bofocastillo (Sep 26, 2008)

> Por prender las luces y poner el auto en marcha al mismo tiempo NO TE VAS A QUEDAR SIN BATERIA



fernandoae: no creo que esta respuesta ayude mucho a pepe. Esto se trata de proponer algo.

Se me ocurre que podrías "sensar" cuando pongas en "on" el switch (o contacto) del auto, por medio de un arreglo de transistores, un NPN para "sensar" y dos PNP para invertir la señal. Dicha señal alimenta el trigger de un 555 como monoastable (por eso la señal debe de estar invertida, porque el 555 monoastable necesita pasar de un 1 a un 0 para generar el pulso). y configurado para dar los 30 segundos que mencionas (no tengo idea de cuanto sea el tiempo máximo del pulso de salida, pero no creo que tengas problema), el pulso de salida alimentaría a un contador (con reset en 2, o en 1, según como lo veas, la cosa es que siempre cuente sólo 1).  Esta salida, después de pasar por una etapa de potencia, controla a un relevador (de uso automotriz -unos 30A-) en serie con las luces.

Sin un esquema suena un poco complicado, pero no lo es tanto

Saludos


----------



## Dano (Sep 27, 2008)

Opino lo mismo que Fernandoae, por encender las luces bajas del auto cuando lo arrancas no tendras diferencia, deben ser unos 5 amper de consumo maximo supongo.

Aunque si igualmente quieres ponerle algun artilujio electronico  , puedes hacer lo que dice bofo castillo.

inversor + 555 en monoestable + etapa buffer + relé de salida

podrias agregarle algun regulador lm7809 para que el voltaje sea mas estable cuando halla picos de consumo.

Saludos


----------



## fernandoae (Sep 27, 2008)

El temporizador que subi en este post te sirve para lo que queres
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/retardar-apagado-circuito-16079/


----------

